# I finished my 3 axis Talking skelly



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Well I did it!!!! I built a 3 axis talking skeleton using a design from Halloweenbob. I didn't think I could do it but stayed with it and it actually worked. This programing was a whole new thing for me, I was more scared of the programing than the actual building. I have some tweeking to do to smooth out the movements but this was my 1st run so I saved it I was sooooo excited. Not bad for someone who didn't even know what a 3 axis was only a month ago. Anyway, check it out.

http://s153.photobucket.com/albums/s202/buckaneerbabe/?action=view&current=talkinskelly.flv


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Very nice, you should be proud of your ability to learn so much and build it! The movements are smooth compared to many I have seen.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Holy sh*t. That was freakin' cool. Nice work!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Well done, Buckaneerbabe! I wish I had more time - I'll be lucky to finish what I've started so far this year! I've watched these skulls being designed and built this year with great interest, it's definitely on my will-do list for next season.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Great job. It looks fantastic.


----------



## propmastertucson (May 20, 2007)

Babe, That is hot! You did a very nice job on that, and I hope that mine is even close.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

That was great to see it in action. Does Halloweenbob have a website with a build proceedure?


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Well Done


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks all. I'll admit that I used to read the posts here in the tech section and say to myself, what am I doing here, this stuff is all foreign. But I kept reading and after awhile it kinda sunk in. Anyway here is the complete instructions;

http://www.halloweenforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=132


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Awesome job! I'm truely proud of you...Way to go !!!


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks Dr M, your one of my heros.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Great job buckaneerbabe. Very nice movement.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Excellent job buckaneerbabe! Looks like you can do anything.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm with everybody else, good job.


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

Very good job BB, I love those animatronics!!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Dang! That looks wonderful!


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

That is incredible!! It is so VERY, very smooth! You did an amazing job!! I am so excited for you! 

If you don't mind my asking, how expensive was this project and did you have to MO everything? Also, what kind of software do you use to program it? (sorry in advance if he addresses it in the link you posted)

I just paid $54 to get a Douglas Fir tree for my witch but I have to try this instead and use the tree for something else. You have inspired me to try this heaven help us all.

Again, major congrats on an awesome job!


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Halloweenbob gives a break down of the costs but it's a little over $200 and that includes the software and the servo controller. So any additional you would build would be less the software and controller. There were quite a few parts that had to be made or machined so take a look to be sure this is something you want to get into beforehand. Brookshire VSA is the software used by lots of folks on this forum and gets a A+ from me. Oh and by the way that's where I got my start, 4 douglas-fir hacks last year.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks so much, I had no idea how much we were talking about.

I am not familiar with VSA but I am not familiar with servos either ha, ha!

Parts that have to be made or machined? Yikes! I bought a dremel last year for my tombstones but I have a feeilng we are talking something substantially more sophisticated. I just bought a compressor for the webcaster so i was hoping not to have to get any more power tools right now. 

Thanks for the heads up though. If there are detailed instructions and the machining won't require a bunch of power tools I don't have, I think I'd stil like to try it. (I may live to regret saying that however)

The singing skeleton heads and yours are so cool I have to at least give it a shot!!

Oh and for future reference, NEVER bring up something you might want to get on ebay BEFORE you get it, I think the Fir trees doubled in price after it was mentioned here!


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

This is awesome work! Sweeeeeeeeeet!
Unfortunately, I haven't got the knowledge or probably the patience to achieve such an impressive end result. I'm assuming that this project was pretty time consuming and between parts and labor would be quite expensive. Something like this definately needs to be marketed. Let me know when you get tired of having it and I'll buy it off of you 

Congratulations on your end result! Creations like this one is what really seperates the haunting hobby from the less creative ones.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Absolutely incredible!


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

That's smooth. is the audio from the talking skull at the beginning of the Pirates of the Caribbean theme park ride?


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

wonderful job! one of the smoothest ive seen - i particularly like the part where he snaps his head from looking to the right to the left, just like someone who would be watching the audience while telling a scary story - really great! i love it


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

The script is from the POTC ride but tailored a bit. Most of my script I wrote last year using the lines from the ride with tweeking here and there. Not that my scripts better that disney, I just didn't want it exactly the same. For me and the TOTers it brings back such happy memories. Last year people, young and old where actually skipping and singing as they left.


----------

